# New Car, VW Passat CC



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Well, yesterday i picked up the Passat and i am absolutely delighted with it! It's the first time i've ever bought a car without seeing/driving it, but a family friend sourced it for me and has sorted the finance through his own car finance company. I've got a great deal and i couldn't be happier!

So, Spec is a Shadow Blue GT 140 TDI DSG with 2 tone heated leather (electrically adjustable), Elec folding mirrors, RCD510 touchscreen radio with iPod/SD Card slot, cruise control, Adaptive suspension, 18" Interlagos alloys (c/w full size spare!), Dual zone climate control, tinted windows (previous owner did the fronts lightly too which i may remove at some stage). The previous owner has also painted the hubs and calipers red, and as soon as i get the chance i will be refurbing these black!

Today i just wanted to cleanse/protect it and remove any traces of wax which may have been on there before. No time to correct it today!

Few before shots:














































Very greasy horrible tyre dressing applied by the dealer, was slinging everywhere!










Polish residue:



















The plan was to jack it up and get the wheels off, but a machine obviously put them on and i couldn't get them off, so i was just going to have to clean them on the car. They were very heavily caked in brake dust, and as they were only recently washed, Wolf's Deironizer was the only option!





































I opened the boot to look for the spare wheel and look what i found!










Cleaned, and tyre dressed! Just needed the wheel weights removing and it was done! But i ended up deironizing it anyway!










Wolf's was agitated with a Daytona brush and an envy brush and left to sit for an hour while i cleaned the interior:

Autofinesse Hide cleanser was used on all leather. Seat fronts/backs and the doorcards were done. I then left it to dry and conditioned it with Wolf's Revival Leather Conditioner:










Before:










50:50 - top done, bottom not:










Hide is a really great leather cleaner and makes light work of the grime and muck that gets ingrained in the pores!

Back to the wheels which were rinsed. To be honest, for the first time since i've been using it, Wolf's didn't quite cut it. I used quite a heavy dilution of Espuma Revolution, my new Wheel Woolies, a Daytona Brush, a Wheel Mitt, and Megs Super Degreaser on the tyres to get rid of the horrible dressing!










Even after spending a very long amount of time, they didn't come up very well. Caked on brake dust that i simply dont know what to do with! Think i'll let the Wolf man himself take a look down at the detailing day later this month!

This is after everything:










I then had a go with another new product to me, Auto Finesse Mercury metal polish. Absolutely awesome stuff!



















Also spent a quick 10 mins giving the back box a once over. Not perfect but not bad at all!










Exhaust finished:










I then got the jack out and went round all 4 corners attacking the arches with Megs Super Degreaser and a Vikan brush:










Followed by Autosmart Tardis:



















All rinsed out and left clean. Later dressed with Wolf's Blackout but i lost the photo!

Right, onto the paint. A rinse revealed a trace of wax on the car:










A thorough soak with Wolf's Outsider APC through the foam lance soon sorted that out!




























While this was dwelling i went round the car with Autofinesse Citrus Power and cleaned all the badges with a brush. Once rinsed i also used Citrus Power on all the door/boot/bonnet shuts. Can't find my pics of this either!

I went on to wash the car with Farcela G3 Professional Bodywork Detox shampoo to thoroughly clean the car, ensuring all surface contaminants were dealt with. I then used Autosmart Tardis to remove the larger tar spots.

After this, I clayed the car while it was still wet with Dodo Supernatural Clay and Megs Last Touch as lube. Pulled a few contaminants off, but nothing out the ordinary. This was from the whole drivers side:










After claying, i washed the car again, and then dried it by sheeting with an open hose, then patting dry with large drying towels.

After removing all the wax and things, a few contaminants started to show through, along with plenty of swirls!














































To be dealt with at a later date i think!

I did take some paint readings using the PTG and everything seemed normal, everything around 120-130mu apart from the bootlid which was in the high 90's, and then i found the lower section of the drivers door showing 260-320mu. Closer look showed higher orange peel than on the rest of the car, and poor finishing. Again, i will sort this when i have more time!

For now, i decided to glaze the car with Prima Amigo on a blue 3M pad with the rotary










After glazing:



















Once glazed, i sealed the paint with Autofinesse Tough Coat:










I then treated all the trim with AF Revive, Glass with Wolf's Glass Guard, Door shuts and external brite work with AF Tripple. I also wiped the dash down with Wolf's APC and dressed with Wolf's Silk Milk. After dressing the tyres with Wolf's Black Out, we have some finished shots!



























































































I decided not to seal/wax the wheels as there is much more work to be done before that!

I love the car, it's awesome to drive and i love the heated seats! However, filled it up on the way home and it was £94.00! Jeepers! Range does say 600 miles though, but lets see how that pans out!

Thanks for looking,

JB


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Great job and realy nice car! And so are the wheels, just suits perfectly, good purchase!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats lovely! 

How'd you like the DSG?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Very smart!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great car, nice colour.


----------



## peteglorydh (May 22, 2009)

Stunning car mate love the CC, and great turn around too.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Thats lovely!
> 
> How'd you like the DSG?


Love it. A work colleague told me i wouldn't like it with this engine, but it's superb. Very smooth and quick/snappy gearchanges, normal economy driving it changes up to the highest gear as quick as poss, and then more spirited driving, Drive mode is very well judged!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great mate. Nice job on the detail.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice car Jon 
Love that interior btw :thumb:

Would another hit or two with DI on the wheels not have sorted it no?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great looking car and great finish now, how did you rate the AF Hide i have one in the garage to try out, what is approx cost of a car like this as very impressed


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job and I really like the interior of your car looks very smart indeed.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice car Jon
> Love that interior btw :thumb:
> 
> Would another hit or two with DI on the wheels not have sorted it no?


Maybe but i didn't have enough! It's the old version of DI too, i'll pick some of the new stuff up in a couple of weeks, im sure that will sort it!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Great looking car and great finish now, how did you rate the AF Hide i have one in the garage to try out, what is approx cost of a car like this as very impressed


Love Hide Derek. I've used it to clean the full leather couch in the house too! It's very easy, works really quick and makes light work of the leather!

The window price of the car was just under £15k, but i got it for a little less than that. It's in great nick, and even though its 3.1/2 years old, it's only done 22k miles!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Love Hide Derek. I've used it to clean the full leather couch in the house too! It's very easy, works really quick and makes light work of the leather!
> 
> The window price of the car was just under £15k, but i got it for a little less than that. It's in great nick, and even though its 3.1/2 years old, it's only done 22k miles!


Got a good deal there car barley run in, that's great to hear re the hide, i have to say though, tried the DR leather stuff it was excellent as well


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Great deal/mileage there and the best colour to find the CC in. 
I think it worth debadging the passat bit since the CC has already gone. shame about the hubs.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mishy said:


> Great deal/mileage there and the best colour to find the CC in.
> I think it worth debadging the passat bit since the CC has already gone. shame about the hubs.


My brother has just text me telling me to debadge it too, so i think i may do that next weekend.

Yeah i know, i'll be refurbing them black when i get the chance!


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Be interested in how good/bad the front tints are as like all GTs the rears are fairly dark. 
G1/G3 the lower parts of the flameless windows is a recommendation as couldn't get in once due to frost prevented the window dropping. 

I got my 170 remapped which was was well worth it. Changed the pedals to R32 alloys, silver hammerlite'd the hubs and calipers. Various canbus leds inside and out. Front and rear egg yoke bulbs were a bit of nightmare to sort out though. 
Got any plans for yours other than wheels/hubs?


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Really like that, the alloys and the interior really do it for me. Look forward to seeing when you get round to correct it. Looks lovely so far!


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Just noticed something, not sure if it matters but your bridgestones are 245/40/18. Your spare like mine and most 18" CC wheels are 2*3*5/40/18 95...hmmm


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mishy said:


> Be interested in how good/bad the front tints are as like all GTs the rears are fairly dark.
> G1/G3 the lower parts of the flameless windows is a recommendation as couldn't get in once due to frost prevented the window dropping.
> 
> I got my 170 remapped which was was well worth it. Changed the pedals to R32 alloys, silver hammerlite'd the hubs and calipers. Various canbus leds inside and out. Front and rear egg yoke bulbs were a bit of nightmare to sort out though.
> Got any plans for yours other than wheels/hubs?


The tints look pretty good, i can't see the edges of where the film is and there are no blemishes. I've done them with Wolf's Glass Guard so hopefully that will keep them sweet!

I'd love to change the pedals but i believe they are expensive? Other than that I was going to get the interior LED's/Number plate lights, sort some whiter headlamp bulbs and I was going to go for black hubs/calipers.

You might be able to help actually, my radio wont find any reception at all, AM/FM, nothing. No idea how to sort it! Plus, i want to change the setting on the lights where the fog light turns on depending on which way you are turning. Can you switch this off using the MFD?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mishy said:


> Just noticed something, not sure if it matters but your bridgestones are 245/40/18. Your spare like mine and most 18" CC wheels are 2*3*5/40/18 95...hmmm


How weird is that?! All the tyres on the car (front's are Pirelli PZeros and rears are Bridgstone Potenza RE050's) are all 245 section. I had the spare out (which is slightly bent in one place) and i didn't even notice the different tyre size!


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I'd love to change the pedals but i believe they are expensive? Other than that I was going to get the interior LED's/Number plate lights, sort some whiter headlamp bulbs and I was going to go for black hubs/calipers.
> 
> You might be able to help actually, my radio wont find any reception at all, AM/FM, nothing. No idea how to sort it! Plus, i want to change the setting on the lights where the fog light turns on depending on which way you are turning. Can you switch this off using the MFD?


Pedals are about £100 for DSG, foot rest about £20. I nabbed a used MT pair off fleabay for about £60. Headlight bulbs from my own experience: Philips diamond vision are white(led white) but not e-marked and light output on the road is lower than stock, fine for me on the motorway. Philips extreme +100% aren't whiter but way brighter, these now live my high beams. 
The cornering lights aren't the fog lights, there's a third set of H7 bulbs in the headlights that point sideways behind a baffle, quiet clever I thought but there's no MFD setting for this. 
No real clues for the radio but to pull the HU out and double check connections, the previous owner may have had an after market unit. I cant remember if the aerial is in the shark fin or rear window.

On the bright side the OEM CC tyres are Conti 3 runflats and dont help comfort plus weigh a bit more. I don't really see the point of runflats when I have a full sized spare.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> The tints look pretty good, i can't see the edges of where the film is and there are no blemishes. I've done them with Wolf's Glass Guard so hopefully that will keep them sweet!
> 
> I'd love to change the pedals but i believe they are expensive? Other than that I was going to get the interior LED's/Number plate lights, sort some whiter headlamp bulbs and I was going to go for black hubs/calipers.
> 
> You might be able to help actually, my radio wont find any reception at all, AM/FM, nothing. No idea how to sort it! Plus, i want to change the setting on the lights where the fog light turns on depending on which way you are turning. Can you switch this off using the MFD?


Great work there mate!

I bought my CC on Weds from the auction (Island Grey Pearl) - it's not the GT but I am still chuffed with it. Still finding out things about it - I noticed the cornering lights last night which was a pleasant surprise. I also like the small storage area below the key slot.

Unfortunately, the previous owner did not have cleanliness at the top of his priorities, which means I will need to go over the seats with a wet and dry vac. Still a bit concerned about how getting the seats wet may affect the electrics... I spent about 3 hours today just vacumming - it's amazing how dirty some people would allow such a nice car to get!

I have migrated from a B5.5 Passat in which I fitted 5000k HID's - I am missing them a bit. Looking to upgrade the H7's too so please let me know if you have had any luck. In relation to the cornering lights, is there no option in the lighting section of the MFD? Worst case scenario, you could always just take those H7's out.

Also, the back end is quiet hard to see out of so I am thinking of installing some sensors. Lucky you already have some!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Niiiice! I'm really liking the CC's, that colour and alloys look really good. Like the two tone seats as well :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mishy said:


> The cornering lights aren't the fog lights, there's a third set of H7 bulbs in the headlights that point sideways behind a baffle, quiet clever I thought but there's no MFD setting for this.


Thanks for your input Mishy, i didn't realise it was a third bulb in the headlight unit. In that case, it's great! I just can't stand it when other cars fogs are on one at a time while turning corners, so if it was that i wanted to turn it off!

I'll certainly look into the pedals at some stage, but i've just booked a holiday and bluetooth install is higher up the priority list than this! Do you know as the RCD510 has the phone option and the wheel button that i can have it integrated and how much it might be?



ddave05 said:


> Great work there mate!
> 
> I bought my CC on Weds from the auction (Island Grey Pearl) - it's not the GT but I am still chuffed with it. Still finding out things about it - I noticed the cornering lights last night which was a pleasant surprise. I also like the small storage area below the key slot.
> 
> ...


I love Island Grey Pearl, its a stunning colour and will look amazing polished up!

Rather than wet vaccing (which should be ok RE the electrics) have you thought of using steam? It works wonders! If you happen to be from the North West you're more than welcome to borrow my steam cleaner! It will work a treat!

The sensors are very good, front and rear and the little display in the screen is a very good feature!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic job on a great looking car. I prefer the CC to the regular Passat.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning motor mate looks gorgeous.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> I love Island Grey Pearl, its a stunning colour and will look amazing polished up!
> 
> Rather than wet vaccing (which should be ok RE the electrics) have you thought of using steam? It works wonders! If you happen to be from the North West you're more than welcome to borrow my steam cleaner! It will work a treat!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer - i'm in the North East (Leeds) but I have a karcher steam cleaner. I used it in the car I owned before my last one and it wasn't all that effective. I will certainly have a go before I use the wet vac though.

I'll probably be getting the rear sensors retrofitted next week - it is impossible to see out of the back!

In addition, I think I'll make some more Cree LED wedge bulbs for the interior. I made some for the B5.5 which set the 5000k HID's off nicely.

I am seriously considering putting the HID's in the CC, maybe change the bulbs to 4300k. I think their legality will come into question though. Please let me know what the outcome of changing your bulbs is.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ddave05 said:


> Thanks for the offer - i'm in the North East (Leeds) but I have a karcher steam cleaner. I used it in the car I owned before my last one and it wasn't all that effective. I will certainly have a go before I use the wet vac though.
> 
> I'll probably be getting the rear sensors retrofitted next week - it is impossible to see out of the back!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah I'll let you know. It might be a while until I get round to doing it though as i've got a holiday to pay for now!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job
:thumb:


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

On a side note, the Halfords Shadow Blue touch up pen matched my old Passat very well so is a shout if you have chips etc. The shadow blue looks good when clean, but when the sunlight hits a well polished panel, the pearl effect the paint brings out is something to see!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very smart in the pictures, congratulations on a new purchase, great cars these passat cc's.

Buddie, how much tough coat did you use on the whole car, plus where did you buy your blue applicator from, i'm after one on the market later on, would be great to know where I can buy one from.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great work there - the saloon cc looks so much better than the estate - enjoy it!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> That looks very smart in the pictures, congratulations on a new purchase, great cars these passat cc's.
> 
> Buddie, how much tough coat did you use on the whole car, plus where did you buy your blue applicator from, i'm after one on the market later on, would be great to know where I can buy one from.


Thanks Trip! I bought the applicators through the personal sales in here, but i'm sure Shinerama sell them.

Tough coat, I used 2 sprays per panel, 4 for the roof, it spreads so well, so I reckon the bottle will last ages!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed - love the colour :thumb:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

DDave05 best info I've found for CC mods such as HID are peeps over at VWVortex.com CC forums. Check out 'what did you do to your CC today? ' thread. Be aware the CC has the newer CANBUS system which I don't think all aftermarket HID kits will cater for but I've never really looked into it.

I have Island gray also, does yours have a fair amount of orange peel too(upper doors, rear quarter)? I like the colour cos its doesn't look dirty so quickly like black but still retains a fair amount of gloss, if the waiting list wasn't extended as a result I would have gone with deep blue hence I'm sooo jealous of JBirchy's, I've only seen a couple.

JBirchy, best I've found for RNS/RCD stuff is http://www.my-gti.com/category/in-car-entertainment seems a wealth of workshop extracts and mini projects peeps have done with their units retro fitting ipod MDI units etc.

Did you guys noticed the fold down curry hook in the boot, its well handy! a nice mod I did was to fit 12" white led strip under the parcel shelf makes as the boot is so large and the single jobbie is uselss.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

cobra said:


> great work there - the saloon cc looks so much better than the estate - enjoy it!


And that's what I dont like about the car, the name. CC= Comfort Coupe...but it has 4doors.

Anyone seen the2013 CC  i dont like the front. Hope I can retro fit the rear clusters though.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job, that car is beautiful


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mishy said:


> DDave05 best info I've found for CC mods such as HID are peeps over at VWVortex.com CC forums. Check out 'what did you do to your CC today? ' thread. Be aware the CC has the newer CANBUS system which I don't think all aftermarket HID kits will cater for but I've never really looked into it.
> 
> I have Island gray also, does yours have a fair amount of orange peel too(upper doors, rear quarter)? I like the colour cos its doesn't look dirty so quickly like black but still retains a fair amount of gloss, if the waiting list wasn't extended as a result I would have gone with deep blue hence I'm sooo jealous of JBirchy's, I've only seen a couple.
> 
> ...


Very helpful info there Mishy, thanks for that!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best looking 'normal' road car available, you need to spend a serious amount of cash to get a better looking car. The new CC isn't as nice either, the front looks too much like a normal Passat.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Best looking 'normal' road car available, you need to spend a serious amount of cash to get a better looking car. The new CC isn't as nice either, the front looks too much like a normal Passat.


Yeah I agree with you, however I still think it looks pretty cool. If they've made it a better car than this one it will be a stunning thing to live with!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It's lovely Jon. Love the blue and the interior came up smashing :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> It's lovely Jon. Love the blue and the interior came up smashing :argie:


Thanks Sarah, i see yours is looking fresh after Steve from Wath gave it a once over?!

Can't wait to wetsand the panels to remove some scratches/orange peel to get the gloss levels through the roof!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks good Jon, keep you busy keeping those seats clean !!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> Looks good Jon, keep you busy keeping those seats clean !!!!


Thanks Graham! The Auto Finesse leather cleaner made light work of them and the i sealed them up with the Wolf's stuff. Hopefully might make them easier to keep clean!

If you can make it, theres a Wolf's open day in Altricham at Shinerama next Sat 24th, Jesse himself is over and having met him before, it will be full of good tips and tricks to keeping the car tip top!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just moved house Jon- been told cleaning car is a low priority !!!
Washed it properly first time sunday still 'beading' but some of shine gone, will have to wait !!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> Just moved house Jon- been told cleaning car is a low priority !!!
> Washed it properly first time sunday still 'beading' but some of shine gone, will have to wait !!!


That's fair enough Graham! Congratulations on the house move!


----------

